# Robin Hooded it!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was target shooting with a friend this morning and I shot one arrow right down the dead center of one of his other arrows! It was the coolest thing I've ever seen! I was shooting off the shelf of the bow with no sights and I nailed the dead center of the other arrow and split the thing! Anyone else ever do something like that?


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, it makes you feel great when you do it. But it is hard on the knocks and arrows.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have never done it, ruined some nocks though. 
In order for it to be called a "true" robinhood the first arrow must be in the center of the target or the center of the 3D animal and the second arrow must split or drive down the center of the shaft of the first arrow. Either way it's still cool to see and do.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

he shot it at my house and ruined one of my hunting arrows...but i'm not mad, it was really cool to see!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Here you go my friend and I did it on the same night I shot mine at thirty yards and she got hers at twenty. Mine was the true sence and she was like here second and fifth arrow. It was still a great night lets see if I can figure out how to put a pic in here now.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Must be a Minnesotan thing :wink: :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's exactly that! See now, I used to be a football freak when I was little, but that's when we had a team worth watching. With good ol' 80 & 84 gone, there's little chance it'll be a good game. So the past 4 years or so I've pretty much given up on watching the Vikes and go out hunting when the game's on every Sunday. I still love the Vikings more than any other football team in the NFL but that's just hometown pride stuff, not "we're gonna go to the Super Bowl!" sort of thinking.

Shooting stuffs always better than sitting around watching football anyways, no matter how good your team is!


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i have never done it but it seems cool but not for you arrows


----------

